# who is reponsible for byway maintenance?



## parsley (11 October 2008)

I tried to ride along a restricted byway today (no vehicular traffic allowed) but half way along the trees and brambles made it completly impassable on horse (OH says he can run along it).  Is the council or landowner responsible for byway maintnance does anyone know?  I really want to be able to ride along there as I stared death in the face in the form of two racing motorbikes on the lane today and want a bit off off road hacking available.  Thanks if anyone can advise


----------



## samstar (11 October 2008)

usually the landowner is responsible for maintenance unless the council have adopted it from land owner.


----------



## DollyDolls (11 October 2008)

Go &amp; speak to the rights of way officer for your county council.  They will know all the paths, visit it &amp; then make a decision.  If it's a national park, then it's always the National Parks authority.

It's really worth contacting the officer &amp; being very polite, as you can drop in other paths in need to maintainence.


----------



## parsley (11 October 2008)

Thanks for the replies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - I have just managed to report it on-line to the district council as it says on their web site that they are responsible for cutting back vegetation


----------



## flowerlady (11 October 2008)

Don't mean to sound thick but by byway do you mean bridleway?  I'm in conversations about a bridleway near us that about 4 years ago I met up with one of the officers over a tree that needed trimming so I didn't garot myself when riding up it.  That ended up being the landowner who promptly cut it and left the tree thing where it dropped so everyone rode on his fields till he moved it.  I also complained about another bridleway and said no one will use it because overgrown he contacted the golf club responsible they did nothing so the took a saw and tried to cut it himself. (Bless him he did try).  So we ride straight through the golf club carpark instead.  We are now trying to sort out 3 bridlegates and a collapsed drainage which is about 10 foot deep and they've told farmer to sort it he won't footpaths officer says they have to give him so long before  serving notice on him which is due in the next 4 weeks. (This is the same farmer who cut the tree and left fully covering the path.  But I don't give up that easily.  If everyone reported them they will do something about it.  Because if you don't use it you'll lose it.


----------



## parsley (11 October 2008)

No - its classified as a restriced byway


----------



## flowerlady (11 October 2008)

I still say you will get a better response if you phone them.


----------



## Happytohack (12 October 2008)

We have a restricted byway that runs along one of our boundaries.  The council come and cut it a couple of times a year and we keep the trees and branches trimmed back.  This byway then runs on to a neighbouring farmer's land.  Some time ago, a thick branch had come down and was hanging dangerously across the farmer's part of the byway.  I phoned the council and eventually they did do something about it.  So the Council is your best bet.


----------



## jrp204 (12 October 2008)

Try your parish council, they often have a responsibility for footpaths etc.


----------

